# Maltese Smile



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is what I call: maltese smile







Here are some pictures of my malts smiling







I JUST LOVE their smiles

















Snowy smiling

















































Crystal smiling
















Crystal looking ADORABLE









thanks for looking









kat


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat - they are just adorable! I love the smiles, too (notice Bonnie in my sig). You can tell that Snowy and Crystal are VERY happy puppies. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat - they are just adorable! I love the smiles, too (notice Bonnie in my sig). You can tell that Snowy and Crystal are VERY happy puppies. Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww...let me tell you, anytime I see Bonnie, I feel like squeezing her





















She is too sweet





















and I just LOVE the pic of her in your siggy...ADORABLE, HAPPY SMILE she got there















seeing happy malts makes me happy as well








please please please do give her hugs and kisses from me right after you read this























kat


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

You are so right - they are very happy and smiling! Wonderful pictures thanks for sharing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kat, the pics are darling!!! I LOVE their cute smiles!! And even in pic #3 where Crystal's mouth is closed... she's still got a smile on her lips... sooo cute!!

The lighting in your pics is so crisp. Were these shot outdoors? If not, how did you get them so bright?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Kat what adorable smiles, both your little ones look so happy, I love all the pictures, absolutely adorable


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> And even in pic #3 where Crystal's mouth is closed... she's still got a smile on her lips... sooo cute!![/B]


you are right, I did not notice that before until I looked closely to it












> The lighting in your pics is so crisp. Were these shot outdoors? If not, how did you get them so bright?[/B]


those shots were taken outdoors







I prefer the outdoors. There is a feature in the camera that I use (Nikon D80) that helps you make the pictures brighter or darker. If I'm not mistaken and still remember it is called D-lightning. However, I never used it till now


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

they both have great smiles!!! sooooo cute


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380489
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must tell you that when I read your reply, Bonnie was in my arms kissing me so I kissed her right back for you!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love looking at happy , smiling dogs - and yours look PERFECT . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh those are MELT my heart smiles...







SOOOO adorable Kat!







Thank you for sharing the photos with us, they are priceless.



We met a "Snowy" today at the Benefit Event... he was a nice looking Maltese but He wasn't nice.







He snapped at everyone that got near him. It was sad.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I must tell you that when I read your reply, Bonnie was in my arms kissing me so I kissed her right back for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks











> We met a "Snowy" today at the Benefit Event... he was a nice looking Maltese but He wasn't nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the malt's name
















but it is sad to know that he was not friendly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love to see pictures of happy dogs!!!! It just makes me smile too









I have a friend with a maltese and no matter how many pictures you take of her, she looks sad....even though she's a happy girl!!







makes me crazy!!!

Thanks for the smile this morning!


----------



## maggie1221 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love your photo's. The background colors are great. You have the sweetest, happiest looking little dogs. I always tell people my Sassy smiles. I take her for walks in the country. Its a National Battlefield park, which has miles of walking trails and no traffic. Sassy bounces all over the walkway smiling and looking up at me. Its sooo funny. She loves to walk. She will only walk in areas that have very few distractions. I cannot walk her in my neighborhood because there are too many distractions ( cars, dogs barking). I rescued her from a home in the country and wonder if this is the reason she hates walking in the neighborhood.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Great pictures!!! The kids look sooooooo cute, and the background colors are amazing!!!


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Pretty smiles







I LOVE maltese smiles!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pictures Kat..They are just to adorable for words!!!

Andrea


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Cute!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

these 2 must be the happiest malts on earth







they are always having fun and just love each other and their mommy so much


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

Those smiles are wonderful!







It melts your heart to see such happy little faces. Thanks for sharing those great pics! 

(P.S. Thank you so much for teaching me how to post pics - I finally did it!







)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> (P.S. Thank you so much for teaching me how to post pics - I finally did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my pleasure to help







I will go and check your post again to see Bo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful pics, Kat. Such bright vivid colors & all the sweet happy smiles.







Love them all.


----------

